# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  سوال : چگونگی تبدیل بانک فاکس پرو به اس کیو ال

## ali.bahrami

سلام دوستان یک نرم افزار قدیمی هست که با فاکس پرو کار میکنه. قصد دارند برنامه را ارتقا بدند من نرم افزارشون را نوشتم با sql ولی اطلاعات قبلی را نیاز دارند . میخواستم ببینم راهی هست که بشه از فاکس پرو خوند و توی sql  وارد کرد؟ (الیته تعداد رکوردها کم نیست چیزی حدود 30 تا 40 هزار رکورد)

----------


## hossein_h62

سلام
نرم افزارهایی هستند که فایلهای DBF رو به اکسس،اکسل کانورت میکنن. میتونید از اونها استفاده کنید و فایل اکسس رو براحتی Import کنید.

----------


## ali.bahrami

خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون. 
یعنی راهی نیست که مستقیما بشه تبدیل کرد ؟ انجوری دوباره کاری میشه !!!!

----------


## محمد سلیم آبادی

اگر انجام دادن این عمل بصورت دستی مشکلی نداره. یک پیشنهاد دارم. 
SQL Server به ما این امکان را می دهد که برای درج داده از اعمال Copy/Paste استفاده کنیم.
من با fox pro کار نکردم ولی اگر مثل SQL Server باشه یعنی result set را بشه به clipboard انتقال داد آنگاه میتونید در قسمت Edit Top 200 rows بعد از انتخاب سطری که ستاره* داره راست کنید و دکمه paste رو فشار بدین.

----------


## ali.bahrami

> اگر انجام دادن این عمل بصورت دستی مشکلی نداره. یک پیشنهاد دارم. 
> SQL Server به ما این امکان را می دهد که برای درج داده از اعمال Copy/Paste استفاده کنیم.
> من با fox pro کار نکردم ولی اگر مثل SQL Server باشه یعنی result set را بشه به clipboard انتقال داد آنگاه میتونید در قسمت Edit Top 200 rows بعد از انتخاب سطری که ستاره* داره راست کنید و دکمه paste رو فشار بدین.


ممنون دوست عزیز ولی حدود 30 تا 40 هزار رکورده دستی خیلی سخت میشه

----------


## ali.bahrami

سلام مجدد مشکل اصلی من تبدیل فونت ایران سیستم به ویندوز هست. چون نرم افزار نوشته شده با داس هست و فونت های داس با ویندوز همخوانی ندارد.

----------


## zmousavi

دوست عزیز سلام
در خود sql از import استفاده کنید وفیلدهای آن را تغییر نام دهید.

----------

